# length of horse vs length of horse trailer



## cwilko75 (Nov 12, 2013)

I am in the hunt for a used horse trailer. (2 horse straight load bumper pull). Many moons ago I owned a 2 hbp and had normal sized horses 15-16 hand. I am looking at a 9' long bp trailer (from front of manger to butt bar) and can't work out if a larger horse over 16H will fit length wise. Or do I need to be looking for a longer trailer? 

How many inches Long (head to tail) is say a 16H to a 17H horse? I think a 16'3 + horse is going to be a bit tight but what do you think? 

If you could reply ASAP...that would be kindly appreciated...I have to make a decision tonight. I know, nothing like flying by the seat of your pants!


----------



## mnevans (Apr 13, 2014)

is there any way you can measure the length of your horse? then maybe add some extra length to you measurement just to be sure?


----------



## AQHSam (Nov 23, 2011)

What size blanket do you use? That is one way to tell. It's really not head to tail. It's center of breast bone to tail.


----------



## AQHSam (Nov 23, 2011)

Visit this website. I used it for my horse trailer decision and it is a good reference.

What is the Right Size Horse Trailer?


----------



## AQHSam (Nov 23, 2011)

I would think height is a bigger concern then length. How tall is the box?


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

Length is a concern. Both of my horses are the same height but one of them is a bit to long for my slant and rubs his tail going down the road while the other has plenty if room.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

_Length *is* a major consideration..._

With a fixed manger in front of the horse he will be reluctant to step all the way in tight with his chest to the front of the stall bar/partition. He needs head and neck room to truly fit comfortably.

If you are truly considering a 17 hand horse I would not consider anything less than a 7'6" head clearance and warmblood length which is longer than a standard stall and wider for the larger horses body proportions..

Happy shopping...


----------



## cwilko75 (Nov 12, 2013)

Thank you everyone...as you can telli have not bought a horse yet. Coming back to horses after a 15 year break to deal with career...now that I have that sorted I can have a horse again! And as I don't know what horse I will get ... I would like bigger as you can tell because I am very tall.


----------

